# Really BAD movies



## Gracie (Dec 21, 2015)

Name: Phoenix
Netflix

SUCKED. Stupid. I hate weakling women movies.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 21, 2015)

Name: Naked Among The Wolves
Netflix

meh. But at least they weren't stupid or weaklings.


----------



## emilynghiem (Dec 21, 2015)

If you want to compare good with bad,
Ridiculous 6 with Adam Sandler was done right and written/produced well.
Million Ways to Die in the West - missed the boat. I couldn't even finish watching.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Dec 21, 2015)

"Hercules" starring Lou Ferrigno, from TV's old HULK series.  "Plan 9 From Outer Space" is a cinematic masterpiece in comparison.

It's really, really bad.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Dec 21, 2015)

emilynghiem said:


> If you want to compare good with bad,
> Ridiculous 6 with Adam Sandler was done right and written/produced well.
> Million Ways to Die in the West - missed the boat. I couldn't even finish watching.



Just the opposite for me.

Enjoyed Million Ways to Die in the West, stopped watching Ridiculous 6 about the time they found the third son


----------



## Gracie (Dec 21, 2015)

I loathed Ridiculous 6. Probably because that ridiculous Adam Sandler wrote and starred in it. I loathe him, too.
I'm still smacking myself for watching it.


----------



## Boss (Dec 21, 2015)

*The Interview*.--  It got a lot of hype when it came out because the little dictator in NK didn't like it. Seth Rogan and James Franco rub their two comedic brain cells together and deliver a worse turd than Pineapple Express. Not worth the time to watch.

*About Schmidt* -- The WORST Jack Nicholson movie you will ever watch. Literally, paint drying is more exciting. Dumb beyond belief. Jack's character, Schmidt, "adopts" a child in a third world country... you know, send money and they send you a picture of your child...etc. So he corresponds with this child by writing these long letters about his problems. What kind of narcissist does that?

*Noah* -- Maybe it was entertaining if you're an Atheist who likes to mock Christians or something... but I found it to be very offensive and insulting, blending a good dose of fantasy with what is supposed to be scriptural context. I didn't really expect it to be a realistic portrayal but this thing was a train wreck.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 21, 2015)

omg....those ^ were just awful.

Spit spit spit!!!


----------



## Gracie (Dec 21, 2015)

Brothers Grimm.


----------



## dblack (Dec 21, 2015)

Boss said:


> *About Schmidt* -- The WORST Jack Nicholson movie you will ever watch. Literally, paint drying is more exciting. Dumb beyond belief. Jack's character, Schmidt, "adopts" a child in a third world country... you know, send money and they send you a picture of your child...etc. So he corresponds with this child by writing these long letters about his problems. What kind of narcissist does that?



Dry was the point. Which apparently went right by you. Great movie.


----------



## Boss (Dec 21, 2015)

dblack said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > *About Schmidt* -- The WORST Jack Nicholson movie you will ever watch. Literally, paint drying is more exciting. Dumb beyond belief. Jack's character, Schmidt, "adopts" a child in a third world country... you know, send money and they send you a picture of your child...etc. So he corresponds with this child by writing these long letters about his problems. What kind of narcissist does that?
> ...



I can deal with dry... The movie was awful. The guy was an insurance salesman but he didn't have any insurance on his wife who up and died? He befriends a couple at an RV park and the first night he meets them, the husband LEAVES him in the RV with his wife to go make a beer run? Where on this planet would that EVER happen? Just plain ordinary "social convention" would have had both men going together for the beer. If he hadn't invited me, I would have invited myself... I wouldn't have stayed alone with his wife who I just met that night. Even the end where he did the speech to his daughter... just awful, awful, awful. 

I hated that movie... and I generally LOVE Jack Nicholson! Hell... it was 90 minutes in before I even realized Nicholson was ALIVE! So it had stupid going for it and it also had boring! No wonder YOU liked it!


----------



## dblack (Dec 21, 2015)

Boss said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Boss said:
> ...



Heh.. wow.. It's a character study - about someone who basically isn't alive. That's the fucking point of the movie. It's about just how empty and banal life can be if we give in to complacency. The irony of the final scene, where the only thing real in his life turns out to be the thing that seemed the most obviously phony - "Little Ndugu" - was frigging brilliant.

Alexander Payne movies aren't for everyone. And I'm just giving you shit for fun. I don't judge people based on their taste in movies. But the things you're highlighting as failures of the film just aren't. They are its successes.


----------



## Boss (Dec 21, 2015)

*Cut Bank* -- This is a Billy Bob Thornton movie with Bruce Dern. With this movie, it was the way it ended that ruined it. I though it was a decent flick all the way through until the end. It's the story about this young guy and his girlfriend who "stage" a fake death of a postman by "accidentally" filming it... then trying to collect the $100k reward. In the end, the small town sheriff puts it all together and you think the guy is going down but.... the sheriff is enamored with how smart the kids plan was and helps him cover up the evidence and get away with the crime! I was like... wtf man?


----------



## Boss (Dec 21, 2015)

dblack said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



Oh, I've read all the reviews over at IMDb, people telling me how I just don't get the director or whatever... I still couldn't buy all the bullshit. He just came across as a narcissistic asshole and never really found redemption. Just a pointless and unbelievable story from start to finish. 

Granted,  I am admittedly not a big Payne fan but I enjoyed Nebraska and Sideways.


----------



## dblack (Dec 21, 2015)

Boss said:


> Oh, I've read all the reviews over at IMDb, people telling me how I just don't get the director or whatever... I still couldn't buy all the bullshit. *He just came across as a narcissistic asshole and never really found redemption.* Just a pointless and unbelievable story from start to finish.
> 
> Granted,  I am admittedly not a big Payne fan but I enjoyed Nebraska and Sideways.



Re: bolded - again, that was the point! 

But seriously, I'm not knocking you. A good friend of mine, brilliant guy, doesn't really wanna watch a movie if there isn't someone to cheer for. I thought it was poignant and brilliantly acted by Nicholson. But definitely not a "hero's journey".  

Have you ever seen "Death of a Salesman"?


----------



## dblack (Dec 21, 2015)

I have Nebraska on my hard drive somewhere, but I haven't watched it yet. Oh.. one of Payne's early movies is worth a thread all it's own - especially on a political board. Have you seen Citizen Ruth?


----------



## Boss (Dec 21, 2015)

dblack said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, I've read all the reviews over at IMDb, people telling me how I just don't get the director or whatever... I still couldn't buy all the bullshit. *He just came across as a narcissistic asshole and never really found redemption.* Just a pointless and unbelievable story from start to finish.
> ...



Death of a Salesman was very different from About Schmidt. It's like comparing Grapes of Wrath with Clerks. 

I gave you my problems with the plot and nothing has changed my mind. I just thought it was full of stupid unbelievable circumstances you'd never see in real life. That kind of thing only really works in parody. But hey... movies are ART and people value art differently... I can accept that. I'm glad you liked the movie... I thought it was atrocious.


----------



## Boss (Dec 21, 2015)

dblack said:


> I have Nebraska on my hard drive somewhere, but I haven't watched it yet. Oh.. one of Payne's early movies is worth a thread all it's own - especially on a political board. Have you seen Citizen Ruth?




I haven't but again, I am not really a Payne fan. 

A couple of movies I found recently that I did like...  

*Bottle Rocket* -- Owen Wilson is fantastic in this, along with BOTH his brothers. 

*Trees Lounge* -- Written, produced, directed in and starred in by the incomparable Steve Buscemi.


----------



## dblack (Dec 21, 2015)

Boss said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > I have Nebraska on my hard drive somewhere, but I haven't watched it yet. Oh.. one of Payne's early movies is worth a thread all it's own - especially on a political board. Have you seen Citizen Ruth?
> ...



Both great films, for sure.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Dec 21, 2015)

There is no accounting for bad taste. I offer the following examples of two hit movies that totally stink:

Stripes
Ghost Busters


----------



## Gracie (Dec 21, 2015)

I like Bill Murray but most of his movies suck. I liked Groundhog Day and What About Bob, but that's about it.
I am not much of a comedy movie fan.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 21, 2015)

Boss said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > I have Nebraska on my hard drive somewhere, but I haven't watched it yet. Oh.. one of Payne's early movies is worth a thread all it's own - especially on a political board. Have you seen Citizen Ruth?
> ...


No streaming of either of those movies on Netflix.


----------



## shadow355 (Dec 22, 2015)

"Unforgiven".

 Guy cuts hookers face, Clint hunts him down and kills him.

 Thats the plot.

 I think the move was terrible. It beat "A Few Good Men" for the Academy Award ( gag ).


   Shadow 355


----------



## Sallow (Dec 22, 2015)

Point Break - Absolutely awful and vapid. And, it's being remade.

American Sniper - A clumsy attempt to justify Iraq and turn it into WW II. No Clint, we weren't the "Good Guys". And Iraqis aren't blood bags for American Bullets.


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 22, 2015)

we are monster.....was bad

omy what was the one with the great actor...i love the actor but the damn movie....let me go find it...


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 22, 2015)

william defoe...great actor....i watched this and kept thinking any time its gonna be good...it wasnt


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 22, 2015)

but then some of you...gracie...liked snowpiercer ...that was just fucking sad


----------



## Boss (Dec 22, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I like Bill Murray but most of his movies suck. I liked Groundhog Day and What About Bob, but that's about it.
> I am not much of a comedy movie fan.



I'm that way about Steve Carell. I've just never found him to be all that funny. He was good in The Office but other than that... not impressed. Jim Carey is another one... I loved him in Mask but that's about it. Bill Hader is another one... I like a comedian who is funny without trying to be. John Candy was great... Eddy Murphy (back in the day) and even Adam Sandler. 

I like a good comedy but I seldom roll in the floor laughing. And I tend to like dark comedy better. I'm also hooked on Canadian and British comedy.  Not the old Monty Python, Are You Being Served type... the newer more hip comedy... Peep Show, Inbetweeners, Trailer Park Boys, Fresh Meat. I've seen every episode of Trailer Park Boys numerous times. 

What kind of movies do you like?


----------



## Gracie (Dec 22, 2015)

Ah. I miss John Candy. LOVED him in so many movies but my fav is Cool Runnings.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 22, 2015)

Boss said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I like Bill Murray but most of his movies suck. I liked Groundhog Day and What About Bob, but that's about it.
> ...


Action. War. Drama's as long as they aren't love stories. SciFi as long as they aren't cheesy. Fantasy. Some horror but again, it depends on how horrific and not stupid slasher flicks.  Cartoony, like Finding Nemo and Ice Age and Happy Feet. Historical movies like Gladiator, etc.

NO chick flick lovey doveys. Romance, comedy, I avoid.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 22, 2015)

strollingbones said:


> but then some of you...gracie...liked snowpiercer ...that was just fucking sad


I liked Snowpiercer cuz I didn't get to write it as it went along. I ALWAYS know how the ending is. Always. This time...nope. Same with The Sixth Sense.


----------



## Boss (Dec 22, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Action. War. Drama's as long as they aren't love stories. SciFi as long as they aren't cheesy. Fantasy. Some horror but again, it depends on how horrific and not stupid slasher flicks. Cartoony, like Finding Nemo and Ice Age and Happy Feet. Historical movies like Gladiator, etc.
> 
> NO chick flick lovey doveys. Romance, comedy, I avoid.



I'm a little different. I don't mind an action movie but I want some substance amid all the shit blowing up. I like a good war movie like Saving Private Ryan, Full Metal Jacket and Apocalypse Now... but I can take them or leave them and I abhor liberal political perspectives under the guise of a war movie. With Sci-fi, I actually like the old campy, cheesy movies from the 60s... just funny seeing how things were portrayed.. the fears and the social relationships, etc. But then, I tend to like all the older classics... One of my favorite movies of all time is Vertigo. They just don't make movies like that anymore. 

I got burnt out on horror flicks after Halloween 5.  It just got to be "let's see how sick we can kill someone" and it lost appeal to me. One of my quirky guilty pleasures is Horror/Comedy when done right. If you like that kind of thing you should check out _Tucker and Dale vs. Evil_... hilarious spoof of the old 'teens in the woods' horror flicks. 

I don't mind a good Rom-Com but I hate it when you think you're watching a drama or historic movie and it turns into a rom-com! Like _Titanic_! I was watching one the other day... Mark Wahlberg in _Shooter_. He's on the lamb, been shot up real good... ends up in a cabin with an attractive woman and next thing you know they're making whoopee. *gag* 

I love just about anything by the Coen brothers. My favorite movies are often ones that aren't really about anything... Pulp Fiction, The Big Lebowski, etc.


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 22, 2015)

it was terrible no  excuse....of course i cant pass the tv if  tremors or urban cowboy come on...*hangs head in shame*


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 22, 2015)

blood simple.....i love coen brothers...


----------



## Gracie (Dec 22, 2015)

Urban Cowboy? omg. My Snowpiercer needs to lance UC. First tremors was ok. Sorta.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 22, 2015)

Most folks HATED Waterworld with Costner. I loved it. Then again, I do like me some Dennis Hopper Had Guy


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 22, 2015)

ooooo hopper lol  he was in a lot of bad movies....what was that one..texas something...


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 22, 2015)

paris trout....


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Dec 22, 2015)

To me, the film named Spanglish was not worth what I paid to see it in the theater. It was boring and sleep inducing.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## Davros (Dec 23, 2015)

Want to see bad movies? Try most anything free on Comcast On Demand. I had that about 3 years ago. I can thank that for providing me with the following information:
The Worst Movie ever is ...

Morons from outer space

I swear ... it is unwatchable. Not a single laugh. Not one.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 26, 2015)

TV's movie of Dolly Parton Coat Of Many Colors.

It's really bad. BAD.


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 26, 2015)

Boss said:


> *The Interview*.--  It got a lot of hype when it came out because the little dictator in NK didn't like it. Seth Rogan and James Franco rub their two comedic brain cells together and deliver a worse turd than Pineapple Express. Not worth the time to watch.
> 
> *About Schmidt* -- The WORST Jack Nicholson movie you will ever watch. Literally, paint drying is more exciting. Dumb beyond belief. Jack's character, Schmidt, "adopts" a child in a third world country... you know, send money and they send you a picture of your child...etc. So he corresponds with this child by writing these long letters about his problems. What kind of narcissist does that?
> 
> *Noah* -- Maybe it was entertaining if you're an Atheist who likes to mock Christians or something... but I found it to be very offensive and insulting, blending a good dose of fantasy with what is supposed to be scriptural context. I didn't really expect it to be a realistic portrayal but this thing was a train wreck.


I love Noah. Pretty fascinating....what a difference interpretation makes. It made me think.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Dec 26, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> There is no accounting for bad taste. I offer the following examples of two hit movies that totally stink:
> 
> Stripes
> Ghost Busters


Ghost Busters rocked !!!


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Dec 26, 2015)

New Star Wars movie.....fantastic !!!


----------



## Gracie (Dec 26, 2015)

Hello? BAD movie thread. BAD. As in...B.A.D. Awful. Turible. Barf worthy. BAD.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Dec 26, 2015)

Gracie said:


> TV's movie of Dolly Parton Coat Of Many Colors.
> 
> It's really bad. BAD.


If you don't mind my asking you, what did you hate about it? 

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. I saw it and what I didn't like about it was seeing a poor couple continue to have one kid after another after another after another when they knew that they didn't have what them kids needed.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 1, 2016)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > TV's movie of Dolly Parton Coat Of Many Colors.
> ...


It was preachy. Add BAD acting to it, and you have one awful movie.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jan 1, 2016)

The Gallows was the worst movie i watched last year, and I rent from redbox all the time...

Worst movie ever though had to be either Howard the Duck or Hudson Hawk...

Also I have been watching the eight movies to die for and Lumberjack was really, really, really bad...


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jan 2, 2016)

Howard The Duck - This rotting steaming pile was actually produced by George Lucas. However, he wanted to make an animated version, the studio insisted it be live action. Bad doesn't begin to begin to describe it.

The recent live remake of Sound of Music with Carrie Underwood. They are forever trying to have singers act and they can't act.

Jennifer Lopez is not an actress either yet they keep putting her in these mediocre piles.


----------



## Kat (Jan 2, 2016)

An older one I really hated was Waterworld. Barf.


----------



## HaShev (Jan 16, 2016)

Seven Percent Solution (about A drug addicted Sherlock Holmes)

Octagon ( I THINK IT STARRED Steve McQueen- HIS worst movie CHOICE) that literally blinded you when going fom dark indoor scenes to bright reflective light off the outdoor snow scenes.

'The Runner' : Nicolas Cage- slow paced BP oil spill themed POLITICAL -WHAT'S THE POINT OF MAKING THIS A MOVIE TYPE MOVIE.

and recently revisited watching the ole  "Soilent Green" Movie- terribly acted, casted,& set up.
 Just all around poorly put together, even Charlton Heston could not fit the part or make this film work.  Even wardrobe was rediculous, Heston was an investigator officer yet looked like an offshore fisherman or shrimp boat captain.


----------



## Brick Gold (Oct 28, 2022)

I reject these movies and will not try watching them again.


----------



## Robert Urbanek (Oct 29, 2022)

(Spoiler alert) Watched _Journey to the Far Side of the Sun_ (1969), aka _Doppelgänger_, on a DVD from the library. Starring Roy Thinnes as an astronaut, this is possibly the worst variation of the “twin earth” scifi premise.

The film is nearly half over before it literally gets off the ground and the astronauts leave for the planet on the other side of the sun. The only difference between the two worlds is that they are mirror images of each other, with reverse lettering and body organs. No explorations of “what my other life might have been like.”

The film crashes and burns as Thinnes crashes and burns when he tries to return to his home Earth. And we never see what happens to his counterpart.


----------



## Brick Gold (Nov 18, 2022)

Arizona Dream starring Johnny Depp (1993) ia a bad movie.  If I had to analyze it I wouldn't know where to start, what keeps you watching is the strangeness of some of the scenes and you get to see Johnny Depp as a normal person before the glamour of Hollywood changed him.  This isnt something youd show at a get together unless you were all movie aficionados.


----------

